# patken100



## patken100 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks to all who welcomed me to ships nostalgia I find the site of great 
intrest. A word to Bob our MN career was the same at the beging.
I joined PSNC my first ship was the Reina Del Pacfico, then to Ellerman
Papayani Egyptian and Mercian.
Ken


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, I sailed with PSNC as 'Chippy' on the 'S' class M.V. Santander around 1963-64. We had some very good times through the Caribean, but I remembered the many 'Anchor ports on the South American coast loading bagged fishmeal, sometimes three ports a day with the insuing dust everywhere throughout the vessel. Even having two fires in this cargo in one homeward trip, arriving in the Mersey with thick smoke coming from number two hold. As we raised her anchor we were struck in the Stbd. bow by an outward bound loaded 'Naess' tanker. What an end to a voyage !


----------

